
Real-time readouts of thinking in rats - rbanffy
http://news.mit.edu/2018/mit-picower-neurotechnology-provides-real-time-readouts-where-rats-think-they-are-1218
======
jloughry
TIL _tetrode_ has a special meaning in biology: a four-conductor
microelectrode for probing neurons that gives essentially a direction reading
along with amplitudes from each of the four electrode components.

------
Svenstaro
While the article is super interesting, I think it reads a bit too much like
an ad for GPUs. Why is it so important as opposed to the actual science?

Nevertheless, being able to read out where a rat thinks it is is really cool.

